# Losing this last bit of fat, HELP!!!



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

I am not a professional body builder or anything, but I do enjoy working out and looking good.  Anyway, I am 23, about 5 10- 5 11 and weigh about 174 pounds with decent muscle mass. I bust my ass in the gym and always watch what I eat very carefully, and in doing that I was around 185. By cutting out carbs (bad carbs) recently, I have been able to cut down to about 175 but I havent been able to get past this. I have some fat that I still have to lose; I want to get that "cut" look. Ive changed routines, etc, but to no avail. I do think that I have a vey slow metabolism, I was an overweight kid, and if I ever cheat for like a day or two on my diet, I gain fat very, very fast. I think my body is seriously resisting me losing fat. Anyway, I think if I could get down to like 168, Id be great, but I am out of ideas as to what else I can do. I've tried it all. I have even gone so far as to make the majority of my meals meal replacement bars to avoid hidden calories and carbs. What can I do??? I really want to get cut up to enjoy this summer; Im embarassed to take my shirt off as it is, lol. Help me out guys!!


----------



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

I guess it would help to give you guys more of an idea of my work out and eating regimen. I make sure I eat a small meal every three hours, I would say three or four are meal replacement shakes or bars (with only like 4 net impact carbs in each), and two other high protein, low carb meals. One day of the week I usually have a cheat day where I eat what I want (some chicken wings, some pizza, etc). My workout regimen is lifting every other day (two body parts per day - usually two exercises of three sets of each for each muscle group, the last set of each each a drop set). So, to sum up my lifting, I do about 6 sets for each body part, and do two body parts per day. I do about a half hour of cardio on my non-lifting days, pushing myself a little harder each day. I usually take a day off from working out on my off day. So there it is, help me lose this fat!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

There's several options, you could try the atkins diet, by cutting out all your carbs altogether, your body will go into ketosis after 3 days, you'll lose a pound a day of fat. This however is pretty hard to do, since nearly everything you eat contains carbs, just gorge on chicken, eggs, red meat, etc. Another option is going for ECA, which is an now illegal drug, but can be obtained from souces, a lot of people say this is addictive. Theres also something called T3, which speeds up your metabolism, this is a rather dangerous drug and must be treated with uttermost respect.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah bro, give the Atkins a try.

Like Insanity said. You can cut down to 20 grams MAX a day of carbs and just eat stuff like meat, cheese, chicken, fish.

In 3 days you will slip into ketosis. L-carnitine will help some so will Chromium will help some.

For this all to work you will have to up the fat. You can go with the fish oils like 20 a day or just eat fat foods like a burger patty with cheese and bacon on it with some mayonase. Mmmmmm

Drink lots of water.

Do cardio in the morning first thing.

Do circuit workouts where you do the whole body like 2-3 times a week. That is suppersetting the whole body with NO REST! Its killer but does do 2 things, first it is aerobic which burns calories.

Second it takes fuel to rebuild the muscle you just worked.

I am quite sure that the Atkins aproach will work to what you are looking for within the first 3 weeks.


----------



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

I guess that I should point out that my carb intake is very, very low right now. I dont think I eat over 20 impact carbs a day. The bars I eat only have like 3 each, and my other meals are very low in carbs if not absent of them. This worked to get me down to my curent weight, but seems to have stopped. Keep the replies comin guys, Im desperately looking for a solution for this last bit of fat that my body doesnt want to get rid of!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It did that to me on the same thing as you at the same amount at the same carbs as you.

I did all this without cardio. I recomend losing most of the weight without cardio then when you get stuck then bang the cardio.

Another thing would be to go off the Atkins for a couple of days then go back on and this will keep the body guessing.

Make sure the carbs that you are chosing are low on the glycemic index.

You might be stuck as you arnt eating enough fats to tell the body to burn fat instead of carbs.

Heck, your body might be trying to burn proteins instead of fat and at this point it would be more catabolic than anything else. Not good.

Try upping the fats first if you dont start loosing again then do the cheat day thing.

Could try the chromium and L-Carnitine too.


----------



## DaveD (Jun 7, 2004)

1. Atkins diet is a must for losing the weight. Quite easy to stick to motivationally as it isnt a lettuce diet. I lost 12 pounds in 3 weeks with very little exercise. Basically eggs in any form as much as you want, any meats as long as they are natural and not reformed, cheeses such as mature, blue etc although be careful. Eat as much as you want within the first 3 weeks. No fruit or veg at all. Replace your oils with low salt butter.

Hackskii - Atkins doesnt allow burger pattys and certain cheeses...esp. the sliced/formed cheese and 'hard' cheeses.

Try 'T3' and 'Tight' available almost everywhere that sells supplements.

CV work everyday, minimum of an hour. I reccommend running or eliptical work.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey DaveD how come you cant eat burger pattys? Last I read you can in fact eat burger patties. Also Cheese can contain like 1 gram of carb per slice and this is not enough to throw you out of ketosis.

Burger patties are no more than ground beef.

Or ground sirloin.


----------



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

i appreciate these answers guys; I really dont think I am going over 20 carbs a day right now; I monitored my intake yesterday and it was around 16. This is my usual amount too. This worked great to get me down to this point, but now it seems to have halted. I have some ketosis testers, and even when my carb intake is extremely low, it doesnt regisetr as ketosis on the strip. I dont think I am getting into ketosis even with my low carb intake (when is the best time to test for this). What do you guys think? Also, what is the best kind or brand of this T3 you guys are telling me about, and is it better than eca stacks?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Best time to check for ketons is the first urination in the morning.

If you are not going into ketosis, you will have to up the fat to get you in ketosis.

Some exercise helps too.

Try upping the fat and then do the keto sticks for a test.


----------



## DaveD (Jun 7, 2004)

When I used Atkins, I consumed NO MORE than 5g of Carbs for the first 3 weeks...lost 12 pounds. This first 3 weeks is the 'induction' phase, ketosis kicks in after 3 days. Your urine should be a yellow/dark yellow colour after 3 days and should stay that way until you decide to stop. Ketosis strips are notoriously unreliable so its best to just go by the indication of yellow urine. Its vital you dont consume more than 5g a day as this is the 'tipping line'....any more carbs than 5g per day can result in a 50% reduction in lost weight and a delay of up to 2 weeks before ketosis.

I GUARANTEE you will lose the pounds if you follow it for 3 weeks...and the good thing is it tends to take it off the places where you most want it to.


----------



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

ok, a few more things than that I just thought of; can I drink alcohol? Me and my buddies go out maybe twice a week and have some drinks, but I always get vodka and diet coke (little calories and zero carbs). I know this may delay ketosis, but it wont cause me to retain fat will it? Also, is it possible that the atkins approach plateau's after awhile? It was extremely effective to get me down to 174, but now that I want to get down to 168, Im stuck at 174. Also, I see that some of you guys recommend inceasing fat intake; I noticed that in getting down to my current weight, my losses would stop when I consumed higher fat meals (like chicken wings, which I enjoyed). If I enjoyed chicken wings two or three times a week, I noticed that I lost nothing during that week. But, when I kept the atkins diet but only ate things like tuna and chicken and chicken salads, etc, my progress continued and I got down to this weight, but now its stopped again. What do you guys think about this. And in case it helps to know, I supplement with a multi vitamen, chromium, co Q10, acetyl l-carnitine, efa's, b complex, calcium, and vitamen c. I know Im asking alot of questions but theres got to be a sure fire way to just lose these last 6 damn pounds of fat. This is very frustrating as Ive been trying it all - high fat atkins, low fat atkins, different workouts, etc


----------



## DaveD (Jun 7, 2004)

6 pounds is nothing mate trust me. Alcohol wise, if you stick to the vodka and diet coke you'll be fine. Its no strings attached, just make sure you dont go above 5g of carb intake per day for the first 3 weeks. I found Atkins did reach a plateau after 12 pounds (for me..) but this shouldnt be a problem for just 6. Another thing - I found because of the salt and protein content after 4 or 5 days I was not hungry at all...even only wanting to eat twice a day. Its works in that way too.

Eat as much fat as you want for the induction phase. The carb deficiancy means the body will resort to fat for energy. The thing is, the body needs twice as much quantity of fat tissue for energy as it does for the same amount of energy from carbs.

E.g.

Fat 0.5g to burn 50 calories

Carbs 0.25 to burn 50 calories

Obviously this isnt correct but you get me. I encourage you to eat lots of fat!


----------



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok, fine with me, lol; the only thing that concerns me is that when I did do a high fat version of atkins, my weight loss stopped. I figured the reason was because the chicken wings must have been so damn high in calories that even the atkins advantage couldnt burn it all off. And than, when I stopped with the wings, the weight loss started again. What do you think?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> I make sure I eat a small meal every three hours, I would say three or four are meal replacement shakes or bars (with only like 4 net impact carbs in each


Sounds as you are FAR too dependent on supplements bro.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I ate chicken wings about 2-3 times a week and thought that they helped me lose fat.

Try adding some fish oils.

The problem is when you go too low in the fat the body will try to burn protein so keep the fat high. Drink lots of water too as you wont retain it using a high protein high fat low carb diet. kindof diretic properties.

You could add carbs for a couple of days then go back to Atkins or ride it out.

I lost about 13 lbs when I hit a platoe too.

I figured that beings I was not doing any cardio then this would be a good time to start.

The body is only trying to maintain its weight. It might take a period of time but the weight will come off and it is only 6 lbs so that is nothing. 2 weeks of cardio and this probably will be enough to get to where you want.


----------



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

ok cool, and as for the dependant on supplement thing, its really just for conveneince for me. I know exactly how many calories Im taking in, and since I cant cook, lol, it allows me to eat every three hours; plus when Im at work/school it allows me to keep fed


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would shy away from the bars and such and stick to whole foods that you can count the calories (carbs). I did not count calories while I was on Atkins for it to work. But it does tend to platoe some down the line but you can just bump up the cardio some.

Dont forget to lift too.

Forget about the negative impact carb thing for the next 6 lbs.


----------

